# To all that served



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank YOU for your service


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Went cause I had to, not because I wanted to.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes a Huge THANK YOU to all who have served in every branch of the armed services. The country owes you for keeping us free to enjoy life.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed a thought to one and all, your service was and is appreciated.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You're welcome. Perhaps you should thank my local draft board also.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you haven't heard of the Honor Flight program, it's a great way to say thanks, some long overdue


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

To all our fallen brothers and sisters and their families. Thank you.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

John, Oliver, drafted means probably Vietnam. Even more reason to thank you. Whether you wanted to or not, You did your duty for us. Not the draft board.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, you are correct about Vietnam. I blush to admit that I actually volunteered to go to Vietnam. I know it sounds crazy, but there was a reason. Lieutenants in my battalion at Ft. Bliss were getting surprise orders to be in country within 20 days. I decided I would rather know I was going, and when. So I volunteered. As a result I ended up attending a six-week refresher course at Ft. Sill, and had 30 days to arrive in country after that. Don't believe them when they say, "Never volunteer."

My five years in the military was both challenging and rewarding. I have no regrets for my service.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I got high lottery numbers so didn't have to go. I still honor the soldiers who served, but not the politicians who set up rules that thwarted soldiers at every turn. It amazes me the courage those who served in Vietnam showed, and disappointed by the terrible reception they got when they returned. So thank all of you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you one and all who served whether you joined or were drafted. You are the reason we have the freedoms all of us enjoy today.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike, it was that era. But I got to do my time in Ft Jackson SC. We got to take care of what came back. Saw so much bad and so much good. A lot of smarts and a lot of stupidity. The larger the organization, the slower the actions. It was an experience to be sure.

Kind of like marriage. Glad I had the experience, but don't think I'd do it again. lol And I have a great wife.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

it's just a real shame we fought that war, and weren't allowed to do it properly, and win it!. it was a real wasted effort, now, the Vietnamese are paying for it, and we Americans were made to look like fools by Presidential orders!. we could have easily won that war!.. a real shame..


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

I was an Navy officer on a carrier during a very stupid war. Spent two cruises on Yankee Station. Wasted 100 tons of bombs a day. When I got back to California they recommended that we not wear our uniforms off base due to officers being attacked by the anti war groups. Welcome Home!


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Larry, this is like "shooting the messenger" (pun intended). And they admired the draft dodgers who escaped to Canada. Stupidity is not limited to the government... 

I did not serve in the US army, but in a different country overseas where we grew up knowing that service and sacrifices are necessary for the the country's existence, and it is a person's obligation to pay his nation back. Things were different 40 years ago, when I served... But unfortunately thanks to politics and stupidity (aren't these synonyms?...) , many of the sacrifices (both here in the US and overseas) were for naught. 

I have utmost respect for those who served, willingly or not, salute them and thank them.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Oliver I too proudly volunteered to go to 'Nam. And I got spit on when I returned getting of a plane in San Francisco. I am still proud I served and dd my duty to serve this great country we all have.


----------



## RonaldJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I also volunteered to go to VN but the Air Force saw fit to send me to Kirtland and Germany. I'm also in awe of those that went to that cesspool. I wasn't drafted but I think a new draft would solve a bunch of our social problems.


----------

